# bulking



## Guest (Nov 16, 2003)

im 16 yrs old, 5ft 8 and weigh 126 pounds, i need to bulk in size but cant seem to eat alot with out getting bloated, various different people have told me different supplements to buy but i dont know the difference between them and what one i need to help me achive my goal. i want to gain in muscle size and body size in general but do not want to get fat?

can anyone help me?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

First off forget about using supplements to make you gain muscle weight. They are called "supplements" because they are exactly that, they 'supplement' a diet for it's defficiencies.

You need to find out how many calories you are eating right now, and it would be better if you found out how many grams of carbs/protein/fat you consume each day.

To bulk you will need to aim for around 3000 kcals a day, make sure you get a good amount of protein and carbs (40% of each is a good target) and 20% of fat simply for good health is also needed. Ensure the food is clean and healthy, and aim for 5-6 meals a day so the meals you consume aren't too much for you.

Train hard using hard compound exercises such as the squat deadlift and bench press, do 3-4 sets of 8-12 reps.

It's proabaly best if you post your diet.

Jock


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice going Jock, good advice.

Generally bloating is caused by carbohydrates. Digestive enzymes can help along with pro-biotics these help too.

Cutting back on volume can help also.

Now back to the carbs.

Lactose intolerance is the inability to digest lactose, a type of sugar found in milk and other dairy products. It is caused by a deficiency of the enzyme lactase.

I would be willing to bet that it is either a food or a combination of foods that are causing the bloating. You are way too young to have the other disorters like Cancer, Irritable Bowel Syndrom or a bowel obstruction.

Can you post what you eat, amounts, how often, times and let me look at the foods and I will help you with a diet to get bigger without gaining too much fat?

Again the digestive enzymes will help you from bloating and need to be taken with each meal to digest your fats, carbs and protein.

What are Probiotics?

Probiotics means "for life" and this name is now mostly used to refer to concentrated supplements of beneficial or good bacteria taken by humans and animals. We know what bad bacteria can do to us-they make us ill-and hospitals and doctors have tried to clean them away or kill them with antibiotics.

However, antibiotics don't work as well as they used to, and some bacteria survive all antibiotics. We now need Probiotics. The good friendly bacteria, or probiotics, promote the body's natural immunity, keep us healthy and help our digestion. They are very necessary and may keep the bad bacteria level lower. There are many types of good bacteria in our body that we need-acidophilus is one that you may have heard of.

Inside each of us live vast numbers of beneficial bacteria which we need to have to stay in good health. Our gastrointestinal tract is home to more than 400 different species of bacteria weighing one and a half kilograms. This is a large quantity of working bacteria which perform very important functions in our body - from the mouth all the way down to the rectum. We live in harmony with them and they provide us with an excellent service if they are given a reasonable diet and kept in good health.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2003)

an average daily food intake for me is:

morning: 4 pieces of toast! - pint of milk

mid morning: tin of tuna

lunch: 2 hamburgers, sandwhich, 2 banana's, nurishment

dinner :average sized meal, usually chicken, patato, etc.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

not that i know too much m8 but be more specific, do u eat brown bread? semi-skinned milk?whats in your sandwhich? etc cas they all vary in carbohydrates and fats etc. From what people here have been telling me, you really have to be specific in working out your diet!

J


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would eat oatmeal in the morning at about 40-50 grams for carbs. I would mix in 2 scoops of whey protein with that oatmeal. This will help to sweeten it without sugar. Put a small amount of butter in it or some flax seed oil or take a capsule of fish oils. This will give you the carbs, protein and fats all from good sources.

Bananna with a small can of albacore tuna.

apple with a small can of tuna

1/2 cup of black beans small amount of corn and a chicken breast.

2 cups of broccoli a slice of cheese and 4 eggs.

salad with vinegar and olive oil and a can of tuna and maybe some tomato and 1/2 potato with that.

see how small the meals are and the ones that dont have fat, you can add some good fat like peanuts or avacado or flaxseed or even olive oil. Keep the ratio to something like this 40 30 30 for carbs, protein and fats. But like Jock said you can go higher on the protein.

This will help you with fiber and balancing the carbs, protein and fats. I would eat 6 meals a day spaced out.

Dont eat over 500 calories in a single sitting.

150-200 grams of protein a day.

Biggest meal in morning tapering throught the day.

Dont wait over 5 hrs ever to eat a meal.

With the above diet you will get anti-oxidants, vitamins and minerals along with fiber.

But it could need some refining though.

First you need to figure out how much protein you need. This is done by finding out the amount of lean muscle mass you have. Then depending on activity level your protein requirement for supporting that muscle mass. Then you have your 30 percent of total calories for protein. All the other percentages of fats and carbs are taken from the protein requirement.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2003)

an average daily food intake for me is:

morning: 4 pieces of toast! (brown) - pint of milk (skimmed)

mid morning: tin of tuna

lunch: 2 hamburgers, sandwhich (ham,letice,tomato) or (tuna) 2 banana's, nurishment

dinner :average sized meal, usually chicken, patato, etc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2003)

how do i find out my muscle mass then?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

First lets look at your breakfast. See how much diffrent it is than the one I posted? Mostly all of your protein is comming from the milk only. 4 pieces of toast? That would be fine if you threw 2 cans of tuna and a half a avacado (instead of mayo) in that. The milk is pretty much ballanced by itself. You did say that you get bloated easy and I think the milk could give you that bloat.

So morning is too much carbs and little protein and fats.

mid-morning: tuna. This is good but I would add a carbohydrate and a fat with that. Like a apple, bannana. big orange. If you wanted you could use 2 pieces of bread and mix that tuna with avacado (for your fat) or you could use the mayo but the problem is the source of fat. Avocado, olives. peanuts, flax. These are all monounsaturated fats. Generally they also have vitamin e in them naturally. There is polyunsaturated fats and they would be preferred to over saturated fats.

Lunch is way too much food, I would eat no more than the 2 burgers by themselves. Remember the 500 calorie rule? That would be way too much for one meal, actually double.

I would also eat the bannana's with the tuna or some protein.

You are eating 4 meals and I would break all that food down to 6 meals and modify them closer to what I was saying on the post.

I have to get my book I loaned to a guy and I can tell you your lean muscle mass. I have to get some measurments and weight from you.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by original_nuttah
> 
> *an average daily food intake for me is:*
> 
> ...


Looks good Bro

Although to add size, you want to be eating about every 2 hours.

Try throwing in an Nlarge2 with pint Milk with your brekkie which is good for 800Kcal, 65g Protein and 80g carbs

Throw another one of these in at night or after training and you got yourself an extra 1600Kcal/130g Protein/160g Carbs a day

If that wont make you grow, nothing will! 

check out http://www.proteinfactory.co.uk/ukmuscle.asp for some cheap NLarge2

Paul


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

paul that is cheap nlarge 2 but the shipping takes it way up bro, 7 pounds for shipping boosts it to £32 i can't afford that blood,

i think £26 is very reasonable though!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by robin_3_16
> 
> *paul that is cheap nlarge 2 but the shipping takes it way up bro, 7 pounds for shipping boosts it to £32 i can't afford that blood,*
> 
> ...


Not sure where you got £7 from mate? .. shipping is only £4.95 ..

and that's next day delivery as well ..


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

shjit really

that is cheap then really

must have been thinking of another site i dunno, thanks though,

thanks breadrin


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

how many servings do you get with that Nlarge2 supplement shake Paul? I have bought a supplement mix from Tesco and that had 350 Kcal but i personally think thats a load of ****, it supremarket supplements actually any good?


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Killer Keane

Generally supermarket supplements are of poor quality - unless they stock a good brand. Some supermarkets stock maximuscle which is a fairly good brand, but expensive compared to others. Most supermarkets seem to sell weider which I dont rate at all. How many of us took megamass 4000 when we first started out? Tasted great - but what do you expect with such high sugar content? Loved the megamass 4000 episode of south park with cartman 'bulking up'.

The large tub of prolab nlarge2 has 18 servings and the smaller has 11 if I remember correctly. Personally I'd recommend using half servings though, as the body utilises the nutrients more effectively in smaller, more frequent doses. 600 cals (or 800 with milk) is a lot to have in one go. That would obviously make 36 and 22 servings respectively.

original_nuttah

I'd just echo what the other guys have said - you really need to eat more frequently and balance your meals better. A can of tuna alone is a poor meal - especially if you're looking to gain weight. If you have a bagel with that and sprinkle some flax seed on your tuna - then you have a nutrionally sound meal. If you add a mushroom ommelette with three whole eggs and three whites to breakfast with a piece of fruit and one or two less slices of toast then thats a great breakfast. As Hackskii said, the lunch is a little too large compared to your other meals - better to lose the sandwich and one of the bananas or replace the burgers with some good meat in the sandwich. Dinners fine so long as you include some veg. Then maybe squeeze in two half servings of nlarge2 or a similar mass gain shake (I like Garnell Whey Gain at the moment) and you've covered all your nutritional angles. Then you just need to get your training program optimised and you'll soon pack on the mass.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2003)

yo, my m8s a body builder n he suggested i get whey gainer by garnell. ive been on it a week so i havnt noticed any change yet but 1 thing it the taste. i got banana and it is bloody horrible! apart from that hopefully i will get gains


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

you tried that met rx, the chocolate tastes weird like i duno, can'tr put my finger on it, but reminds me of something!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

not chocolate though for all you funny bugger who were guna say that!


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Original nuttah,

I've been using whey gain for a few weeks. I've got the strawberry flavour. I find that it tastes ok while I'm drinking it, but the aftertaste is disgusting. If I mix it with skim milk (as the directions recommend) it tastes much better. I've found it to be pretty good so far. You need to keep your calories from your proper meals up though.

Robin,

Yeah, I know what you mean about choc met-rx. I quite like it though. Still one of my favourite meal replacements.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, I agree with Silentbob on that one. Most of your protein should come from food. I know that the whey assimilates better but you dont get as much out of protein than the food. Food is best if you can but if you cant then powders will do. Dont forget to take a meal after training.


----------

